# Dick In a Box



## DanaB (Dec 18, 2006)

funny video - reminds me of old school videos NKOTB or Colour Me Badd

hehe

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dmVU08zVpA


----------



## jenii (Dec 18, 2006)

HAHAHA, oh my god. That was hilarious. Pretty surprising, coming from SNL these days. They so rarely produce anything funny anymore.


----------



## Shavwi (Dec 18, 2006)

my friend actually just sent this to me like an hour ago - it is hilarious


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 19, 2006)

Hah awesome! When was JT back on SNL? I missed it


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Dec 20, 2006)

Awww man, that had me crying!!! That was hillarious!


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 20, 2006)

I thought that the whole show with Justin was so funny!  But the video for "Dick in a box" is sooo funny.  I have watched it a few times and laughed so hard each time.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love Justin!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 20, 2006)

That was so funny!  Thank you for posting that.  I had a shit day and that made me laugh!  I needed that!  

My favorite part was them singing about how to make it. "One, cut a hole in a box, Two stick your junk in the box, Three, have her open the box".  Too funny!

Wow, maybe Dick in a Box will become the new Chia pet of holiday gift giving!

Did they actually sing that on SNL or is that a special video for U Tube?


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 21, 2006)

Yeah it was actually on SNL about 15 minutes into the show!  Soooo funny!


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_That was so funny!  Thank you for posting that.  I had a shit day and that made me laugh!  I needed that!  

My favorite part was them singing about how to make it. "One, cut a hole in a box, Two stick your junk in the box, Three, have her open the box".  Too funny!

Wow, maybe Dick in a Box will become the new Chia pet of holiday gift giving!

Did they actually sing that on SNL or is that a special video for U Tube?_

 
That was my favorite part too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It was actually on SNL but they bleeped out the word "dick." It's the gift that keeps on giving, hopefully.


----------



## kaliraksha (Dec 21, 2006)

Omg, yay something funny from SNL... although my fiance was confused behind me and watched it with me then asked if that gift was acceptable for Christmas... I just glared at him.... haha. Thanks for the laugh =)


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Dec 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_Omg, yay something funny from SNL... although my fiance was confused behind me and watched it with me then asked if that gift was acceptable for Christmas... I just glared at him.... haha. Thanks for the laugh =)_

 

LOL! Men


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Dec 21, 2006)

wow im late watching this. had a good laugh that for sure ohhhhhhhhhhhh man almost choked on my rice.... buwahahahahahahaha


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_Omg, yay something funny from SNL... although my fiance was confused behind me and watched it with me then asked if that gift was acceptable for Christmas... I just glared at him.... haha. Thanks for the laugh =)_

 





 That sounds like what my b/f would say if he saw it! Note to self: don't let Jordan watch dick in the box video until after Christmas.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 21, 2006)

Yeah, I'm back.  I had to watch it again.  That video makes me roll!  So funny.  I was actually humming that song at work today.  Then I would catch myself and think...

1) What if someone recognizes the song? They would be thinking, "damn, someone has dick on their mind"  

2) What if I get carried away with the humming and break in the chorus of "Dick in a Box"?


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Dec 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Yeah, I'm back.  I had to watch it again.  That video makes me roll!  So funny.  I was actually humming that song at work today.  Then I would catch myself and think...

1) What if someone recognizes the song? They would be thinking, "damn, someone has dick on their mind"  

2) What if I get carried away with the humming and break in the chorus of "Dick in a Box"?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I keep wanting to sing the dang on song. It's stuck in my head...especially...

Step One: Cut a hole in a box
Step Two: Put your junk in the box
Step Three: Have her open the box


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 21, 2006)

It's catchy as hell, isn't it?  And it is a great gift for Hannakuh and Kwanza too!


----------



## ..kels* (Dec 21, 2006)

i laughed so hard when i saw this on snl. i love jt.


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 22, 2006)

The tune is actually pretty catchy!  I have found the melody running through my mind all week at work!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 22, 2006)

Justin Timberlake has such a strong voice that he can make any song sound nice.


----------



## amoona (Dec 22, 2006)

omg when me n my cousin saw this on snl we fell off the bed laughing. my first thought was color me bad lol. thanks for putting it up, now i can show my boyfriend.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Dec 22, 2006)

LMAO!! OMG, so hilarious!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Dec 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_omg when me n my cousin saw this on snl we fell off the bed laughing. my first thought was color me bad lol. thanks for putting it up, now i can show my boyfriend._

 
Ha ha, I thought Color Me Bad too.


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Dec 23, 2006)

I couldn't stop laughing when last was on last saturday! I kept snorting then I fell off of my bed...


----------



## d_flawless (Dec 23, 2006)

i can't believe he's getting shit for it too, it's freakin hilarious; it's not like the superbowl, where children are in the audience 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




"one, cut a hole in the box..." lol


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d_flawless* 

 
_i can't believe he's getting shit for it too..._

 
Who's on his case about this?  I hadn't heard about that.

Oh and we can't forget about another gem of a line...

"Over at your parents house...a dick in a box".  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Just what you want your significant other to give you during a holiday gatherings at grandma's!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also seriously crack up at that demented look he gets in his eyes when he suggests it for Hannakuh!


----------



## Kiseki (Dec 23, 2006)

I loved it!!! This was hysterical.

I'm having a bad case of holiday blues and this made me laugh.

Thanks


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kiseki* 

 
_I loved it!!! This was hysterical.

I'm having a bad case of holiday blues and this made me laugh.

Thanks_

 
Awww, sorry to hear your holidays aren't going well.  I hope they pick up.


----------



## Kiseki (Dec 24, 2006)

It'll be over before I know it, but thanks anyway!


----------



## theSANDRA (Dec 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Who's on his case about this? I hadn't heard about that.

Oh and we can't forget about another gem of a line...

"Over at your parents house...a dick in a box". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just what you want your significant other to give you during a holiday gatherings at grandma's! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also seriously crack up at that demented look he gets in his eyes when he suggests it for Hannakuh! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 27, 2006)

Yeah, I came back to watch it one more time.  It's still so damn funny!  This time, I learned to appreciate:

-The big gold chains
-The early 90's, Miami Vice-tailored coats, paired with the ochre shirts, topped with big Dynasty shoulder pads.  Because we all know that nothing says "REAL MAN" like shoulder pads.
-The facial hair that is more manicured than the gardens at Versailles

Oh, I almost forgot to ask, did anyone get this for Christmas?  No? Hanukkah?  Anyone?  Kwanza, perhaps?


----------



## redambition (Dec 30, 2006)

late to the party... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this is hilarious.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 21, 2007)

Warning...here comes a post in poor taste:

I saw my cat had crawled into a box this a.m. and this is what popped into my head.  Yeah, you guessed it....

*PUSSY IN A BOX*


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jan 21, 2007)

pretty kitty!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 8, 2007)

Guess what song was nominated for an Emmy? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





From MSN this a.m.:

Unprintable Song Up for Emmy on Saturday
Sept. 7, 2007, 3:02 PM EST
By Michael Cidoni
The Associated Press

There are dozens of surprises among the more than 400 Emmy nominees, but none quite like the one we can't name in this story.

It's in the Original Music and Lyrics category, a holiday-themed music video that aired last December on NBC's "Saturday Night Live" with an off-color title. Performed by Justin Timberlake and "SNL" cast member Andy Samberg, the fake music video describes packaging a certain part of the male anatomy in a gift box and presenting it to a loved one.

We'll just call it "(Blank) in a Box."

Given the subject matter, little wonder some of those involved were caught off-guard by the TV academy's acknowledgment.

"I was not aware until this year that there was (such) a category at the Emmys, and I'm not sure whether it's in the big Emmys or the little Emmys," observed longtime "SNL" producer Lorne Michaels, "but we were thrilled."...........


----------



## frocher (Sep 8, 2007)

^^Lol, I would love to see it win.  Could you just imagine the look on the losers' faces.  It might look something like this  :goofy:  or


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 8, 2007)

That's so freaking funny.   I like them looking like their comparing their boxes.


----------



## frocher (Sep 10, 2007)

A co-worker just told me that Dick in a Box won an Emmy!  I should have watched that awards show, it would have been hilarious to watch announced.


----------



## sabn786 (Sep 11, 2007)

haha i am so excited they won the emmy..the creative arts awards were already given out but the actual show hasn't aired yet...it'll air on Sept 16 at 8pm eastern on FOX..and ryan seacrest is hosting..hmm..i heard thers a rumor that they're trying to get andy samberg and justin timberlake to perform the song!! i really hope they do..that would be hystericall!!!


----------

